# My room responses - help please



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Hello. I would appreciate some pointers on what I should do for my system. I am not sure if this is relevant but please note that this is a two channel system - no sub-woofer. It seems to me that the frequency response isn't great (i.e. not particularly flat) and that I have a reverb problem at about 27 Hertz. Firstly, is my analysis right and secondly what can I do about it? Can I use room treatments or is an equalizer the only solution?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would suggest placement, treatments, and then EQ. In that order. How do you have your equipment setup?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Most room treatment will not touch anything under50 Hz so you will need eq. I'm guessing you have really good proof walls.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Getting help on here can be hit or miss. What works best is some more detail a picture or drawing of your layout. REW is great but a couple screen shots do not help. Run REW, do sweep with Left speaker only, Right speaker only, and both. Then post the REW file using attachments in the Advanced reply. Then we will look at your data and tell you a whole bunch of information.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will post a picture and left and right sweeps when I get home tonight.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Left Speaker


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Right and Both Speakers in that order.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Photos


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

amdan said:


> It seems to me that the frequency response isn't great (i.e. not particularly flat) and that I have a reverb problem at about 27 Hertz. Firstly, is my analysis right and secondly what can I do about it? Can I use room treatments or is an equalizer the only solution?


Getting smooth bass response is an issue in most rooms. Low frequency treatments mainly reduce decay times, but don’t have a huge effect on actual frequency response. For that equalization is your best option. It’s hard to find one of suitable quality for a system as nice as yours, but you might try the vintage Yamaha YDP2006. You can find a review in my signature.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

amdan said:


> Thanks guys. I will post a picture and left and right sweeps when I get home tonight.


Great don't forget to send us the REW file so we can look at the data.

Your graphs have too large of a range.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Your speaker placement seems great. How far away is you chair from the back wall? 
I see a sub in the corner but I'm guessing it's not connected.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Yes. The sub-woofer is not connected to the stereo system.
My listening position is just under 3 feet from the back wall. I have attached the REW file. Look forward to your comments.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

OKay, I was hoping for a full frequency sweep so I could look at your Impulse to check your reflextions.

Distortion looks great... no problem there. Decay is really bad at 32hz, more on the right side.
Waterfall is just like you saw it, Room is holding onto 27-28hz.

The first thing I would do is leave your speakers where they are and run a sweep at your listening position then move it forward in 6inch increments. If your frequency drops down around the 25-35hz, GREAT. Find your best measurement and now split the difference and move your speakers back and you Listening position forward and re-measure. Problems that low can “only” be fixed with positioning or opening up the room.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I may be wrong but to me the 30Hz bump looks like air conditioner or boiler noise. Have you used RTA to see what your background noise looks like?

Here is what mine looked like in the old house. The 14.7 Hz peak is the coal loader about 1km away.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Wayne. I will look into it. I am also considering the miniDSP unit.


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Blacklightning: Sorry about the file. I don't have the mic anymore (returned to the person I borrowed it rom). I will do a full sweep next time I have one and post it here. 
What's your view on getting an equalizer for the low frequency issues?


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> I may be wrong but to me the 30Hz bump looks like air conditioner or boiler noise. Have you used RTA to see what your background noise looks like?
> 
> Here is what mine looked like in the old house. The 14.7 Hz peak is the coal loader about 1km away.



Interesting that you mention that. My neighbour has a cold storage shed on his property. However, I would have thought that 30Hz is something that I would be able to hear from my listening room when the system is turned off. I don't hear anything.


----------



## IslandHydro (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't you just run a sweep with the volume all the way down to evaluate ambient noise?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, now that you lost your mic. We can help you the Old school way.
If you have a SmartPhone, download an SPL app and get some test tones. Play the tones from an MP3 or burn to a cd. Now map the SPL of the different test tones from 20hz to 100hz. Keep in mind that most phones max out at 85-90db so you will need to lower the level.

Your phone will be a little different from REW but the hump should be apparent. Try moving the LP like a said before and see what happens.

Did you try that yet?

And is your room soundproofed at all?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Audio Function Generator PRO by Thomas Gruber
https://appsto.re/us/pgCw1.i
Not sure if you're an android user. The author may have a version for that too. 

This is a great tool here. It does all the waves and tones and sweeps you could ask for. Free too. I would recommend using it with an external spl meter though. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_9?k=spl+meter&sprefix=spl+meter
Here's a few to look at. Not sure of their accuracy, but even the mini for 26 bucks would probably be better than the mic in a phone. Although they are pretty good these days. .02!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

IslandHydro said:


> Can't you just run a sweep with the volume all the way down to evaluate ambient noise?


Better to just use the RTA.


----------

